# horchata wine??



## szone (Oct 14, 2020)

I saw a post on reddit of a batch of rice wine and it gave me a weird idea for a fermented horchata wine. I was thinking I would use white rice, coconut cream/milk, cinnamon, and vanilla. But I have not used rice in any of my wines and have no idea where to start. Is this an insane weird idea or could it work?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 14, 2020)

szone said:


> I saw a post on reddit of a batch of rice wine and it gave me a weird idea for a fermented horchata wine. I was thinking I would use white rice, coconut cream/milk, cinnamon, and vanilla. But I have not used rice in any of my wines and have no idea where to start. Is this an insane weird idea or could it work?


Rice wine has been made for many centuries, not sure about adding coconut cream or milk to a fermentation, but cinnamon and vanilla are used as additives all of the time. Look up a rice wine recipe, I found lots of them, that can be your base recipe, then just modify it as needed for your additives.


----------

